# Donate Your Vehicle to a Local Charity



## Editor

If you have an old vehicle sitting in the garage that's no longer needed, you may want to consider donating it to a local charity. It saves you the hassle of trying to sell it yourself, you get to help out a local charity and you get a nice tax deduction to boot.

Find out more here:

https://somd.com/psa/donate-a-car/

If you represent a local charity which accepts vehicle donations, and we do not have you listed, please let us know:

https://help.somd.com/open.php


----------

